# pigeons/doves



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

so who else has pigeons or doves i have just had 9 racers given to me will get some pics


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have 10-12 doves, the number varies from week to week!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

only seams to be us lol 1 looks more dove like and so does the squeaker the others are white and grey


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have one white/grey, it joined the flock several months ago and shows no sign of leaving! We did have an all grey with one white wing feather, I tried to get rid of it as it seemed to be a male and I didn't want it mating with my white females, but it kept coming back! Then one day a couple of months ago I realised I hadn't seen it for several days and it's not come back since.

Mine breed all year round but the number seems to have stabilised now, not all the chicks survive, of those that do some stay and some leave, and now and then an odd bird joins the flock from elsewhere.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i think most if not all are doos most are pure white with grey heads and some grey on there tails of backs werd looking


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Of course doves and pigeons are essentially the same thing regardless of colour...


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got a few different breeds of flying fancy pigeons.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a loft of mostly retired racers and disabled or hand reared ferals. Your birds will all be domestic pigeons, _Columba livia domestica,_ regardles of being white or not, just as the "doves" kept in dovecotes and used in wedding releases etc are. True doves kept in captivity such as Barbarys, Diamonds etc are strictly aviary birds as they have no homing instinct. The white in domestic pigeons is simply a mutation that masks the true colour. Depending on the mutation it may mask the entire bird, making it imposable to tell what colour it realy is underneath without breeding, or may simply mask parts of it, as in pieds and grizzles. Your "white and grey" birds will be pied blues.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> I have a loft of mostly retired racers and disabled or hand reared ferals. Your birds will all be domestic pigeons, _Columba livia domestica,_ regardles of being white or not, just as the "doves" kept in dovecotes and used in wedding releases etc are. True doves kept in captivity such as Barbarys, Diamonds etc are strictly aviary birds as they have no homing instinct. The white in domestic pigeons is simply a mutation that masks the true colour. Depending on the mutation it may mask the entire bird, making it imposable to tell what colour it realy is underneath without breeding, or may simply mask parts of it, as in pieds and grizzles. Your "white and grey" birds will be pied blues.


thanks al post pics in the morning see if you can tell me if there colours are pied blues some are lighter than others am sure tho that all are doos (males) i know you will know what doos and hens are but incase others read lol

can i pied be white with grey tail as one does some have pedagrees that i never new (that pigeons could) i do have other birds but there are the only racers i have kept others are jacobins and fantails


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> thanks al post pics in the morning see if you can tell me if there colours are pied blues some are lighter than others am sure tho that all are doos (males) i know you will know what doos and hens are but incase others read lol
> 
> can i pied be white with grey tail as one does some have pedagrees that i never new (that pigeons could) i do have other birds but there are the only racers i have kept others are jacobins and fantails


Post some pics and i'll tell you what everything is in genetic terms.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's some of my Catalonian Tumblers.
































































and a birmingham roller x catalonian tumbler,










Lloyd


----------

